

Show HN: SendGlide – Beautiful email marketing for small businesses - kirkus
http://www.sendglide.com/

======
jrs235
This is owlsend (owlsend.com) re-branded after causing confusion with sendowl
(sendowl.com).
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9068154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9068154)

I'm glad to see they fixed their logo so it isn't a blue owl.

I'm disappointed to see that they still haven't made it more clear that the
$29 / month is a flat rate to use their interface and the end user still pays
$1 / 10,000 emails to SES. If you send a weekly email (4/month) to 10,000
subscribers, you pay $29 + $4 = $33. If you send a daily (30 / month) email to
10,000 subscribers you'll pay $29 + $30 = $59.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9070921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9070921)

~~~
neeraga
Yes, You got it right.

If you have 50,000 subscribers and you send bi-weekly emails or roughly 10
campaigns every month.

You would be paying $49(Flat Fee) + 10*($5) = $99

Any other email service charges roughly $250 or more for the same. So overall
there is huge cost saving with SES along with SendGlide.

If you are willing to join SendGlide, Feel free to jump on the live chat on
the site or send an email. [http://www.sendglide.com/contact-
us/](http://www.sendglide.com/contact-us/)

------
richardwigley
I saw Mail Chimp at $200 a month for 10,000 and thought.. really? However,
when I look at Mail Chimp it seems to be $75.

So: 10K subscribers, Monthly charge, Unlimited sendlimit

Mail Chimp - $75 -
[http://mailchimp.com/pricing/all/](http://mailchimp.com/pricing/all/)

SendGlide - $29 - [http://www.sendglide.com/](http://www.sendglide.com/)

Still favourable for you but significantly different. I appreciate that
pricing is always complicated. Am I missing something?

~~~
kirkus
Ahhh yeh you're right...we were looking at MailChimp "Pay As You Go" plans.

------
AndrewKemendo
Maybe I'm an old fart but I don't like fancy emails because they never display
right. Seems like simpler is better for email. Keep it short and to the point.

Are people finding that the fancy emails convert better?

------
noelwelsh
Yikes, I wouldn't want to compete on price. I personally believe it's the
features beyond MailChimp where the action is. Let MailChimp have the low-end.
It's going to be really hard to fight them for crumbs at the table.

------
xyby
I'm sending out a newsletter every now and then. A simple text newsletter that
goes out to about 50,000 subscribers. I send it via a PHP script I wrote
myself. It can do a/b tests, bounce- and optout-handling. Every time I see
commercial offerings like this one, I wonder: Would I gain anything by using
them? They seem pretty expensive to me.

My selfmade solution also can do HTML mailings, but I never was able to
measure any benefit of styled newsletters over text. So I usually use just
text.

~~~
jvvlimme
Deliverability is going to be substantially better. IPs from commercial
providers are trusted among ISPs and have a better chance not being flagged as
spam.

~~~
xyby
What would be a good way to measure that?

~~~
jaredmiwilliams
Your bounce rate and reasons.

~~~
xyby
A mail that goes into the spam folder does not bounce.

------
NicoJuicy
I have a small email marketing app, that can integrate text as well as html.
(based on Asp.Net MVC and WebApi)

It also allows conditionals (Mustache like syntax) and multiple languages in
one "Send"... Haven't bootstrapped it though, it's for personal use and
because i have multiple clients in french, english and dutch...

Most of the time, i use it to send the "launch" letter for a new website, with
the mailing list that i collected from their landing page.

it just makes my life easier :)

------
jwblackwell
We use to use [http://sendy.co/](http://sendy.co/) which is a self hosted
solution, but doesn't really offer anything in the way of templates and lacks
some features. We ultimately left as we now use Intercom but I'd be interested
in seeing how this service evolves.

~~~
kirkus
Yeh with Sendy you need to install it and configure it on your hosting. You
also need to update it every time new features get released. With SendGlide we
take care of all the hosting for you. All you need to do is log in to the
SendGlide app and away you go. All new features are free for customers. We're
really focusing on making sending emails and managing email campaigns easy and
simple.

------
martin-adams
Might want to set up redirects, canonical or robots.txt on
[http://www.owlsend.com/](http://www.owlsend.com/) as right now you're double
serving your content to Google and is not optimal from an SEO standpoint, let
alone confusing for customers.

~~~
neeraga
Thanks for the feedback. I will add redirect to SendGlide.

------
crazyintern
Having used Constant Contact for a while now I'm kind of biased towards them
but I'm always looking at new ways and services for doing things. What is the
biggest difference between SendGlide and them/what do you have that they
don't?

------
jaxn
I think there is a pretty small market for small businesses who want to use a
service like this, but want to / are capable of setting up their own Amazon
SES setup.

The small business market is already hard since budgets are small and support
needs are high.

~~~
neeraga
We know setting SES might be little hard for the first time and that's the
reason we have written thorough guides which users can follow to setup their
SES account. [http://www.sendglide.com/setup-amazon-ses-account-with-
sendg...](http://www.sendglide.com/setup-amazon-ses-account-with-sendglide/)

Potential savings over long run is pretty high once someone setups and connect
SES with SendGlide.

Other than that we are always available to help incase someone needs any help
in setting up their SES account.

If you willing to join us, you can contact us anytime via contact link on our
website.

Thanks Neeraj

------
runarb
Was a thread about this a couple of days ago also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9068154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9068154)
. Looks like they changed their name since then.

~~~
juriansluiman
There was another company called SendOwl and it got there attention:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9068741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9068741)

So probably they had to sort out a different name quickly...

------
vonklaus
Broken on mobile. Menu takes up the whole screen so I couldn't read anything
about the product.

~~~
neeraga
Thanks for the feedback. Will fix that.

------
supercoder
Site seems really broken on iOS

~~~
midnightmonster
For me on iPhone, the page would be fine if only the entire almost-full-
screen-size navigation didn't switch to fixed positioning and block most of
the page once I scroll past it.

------
fiatjaf
Small business are business that send 10000 emails per month?

~~~
jaxn
Yes.

I own 3 small retail stores. Our subscriber list is about 28,000.

~~~
kirkus
What do you use to manage your email marketing?

------
robsondealmeida
Any way to have more than 100K subscribers?

~~~
kirkus
Yeh, how many subscribers do you have? Feel fee to jump on the live chat on
the site or send an email. [http://www.sendglide.com/contact-
us/](http://www.sendglide.com/contact-us/)

